# Fangoria's Weekend of Horror



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

Saturdays the day!!!!! Well I guess nobody from this forums gonna be there, but I'll be sure to take a lot of pics for you all.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the on the spot interview from Fangoria.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

It was my pleasure Chris. I'm glad I could be a part of Hauntcast.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Troy, It will air it on May 8th. This month's show was already 1.5 hours, so I'm going to have a mini Hauntcast show along with interviews with Nox Arcana and Froggy's fog in a few weeks.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

A Nox Arcana interview????? Oh man, you rock !!!!!!!! I'm really looking forward to that !


----------

